# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  No harddrive for rootkits!

## Simple10

*VideoCardKit*
_short description:_ A driver that can store executable code in a FLASH or EEPROM and submit this code to be executed from the video processor in order to patch kernel memory.
This driver combines several techniques to 'raise the bar' on rootkits. The driver stores the payload off-disk and in EEPROM, and also uses a secondary processor to perform the memory patching operations aka DKOM

https://www.rootkit.com/project.php?id=19

Does that mean that Modems, routers and nic cards are also a target?

----------


## NickGolovko

Your BIOS flash memory can be a target as well.  :Smiley:  Yes, there are proofs of concept demonstrating that a malicious code can be written virtually anywhere if some rewritable memory is available.  :Smiley:

----------


## Simple10

Are protected Flash and Protected EEPROMs immune from these types of attacks?

*Добавлено через 3 часа 48 минут*

(Thought)

I have determined that there only two ways to effectively have a clean computer.

1.  After buy your computer, never turn it on.
2.  If you turn it on, Sanitize by placing inside the microwave, set timer for not longer than 2 minutes. Be careful when removing from the microwave as the contents may be HOT!

----------


## Simple10

Would updating to current or new firmware, on bios router modem, solve this type of issue?

----------

